# Baby wilton



## RJ-Jr (Aug 9, 2022)

I have a friend who works for a school system in Indiana. They were tossing these old vises in the dumpster. Thankfully he saved a few and gave me one.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Aug 9, 2022)

Good save


----------



## brino (Aug 9, 2022)

Sad!
It looks like a totally functional tool.

Likely they were either replaced by import crap or part of the craze to rid schools of useful, hands-on learning.
Sad either way.

Brian


----------

